# Ripped upper lip frenulum-QUICK HELP PLEASE



## lactivist

I x-posted this in Health and Healing

My 23 month old toddler just ripped his upper frenulum. He nursed to sleep and is sleeping now. It isn't bleeding anymore but it is definitely torn. He seemed calm before he went to sleep once he nursed. Does anyone know anything about this? Do I need to take him in or can I just watch it and make sure it heals? Any advice or information or support would help. It sure was scary to see blood pouring out of my baby's mouth.
Thanks
Wendi


----------



## sbgrace

It is awful--it bleeds so much. I took my son in but turns out that I didn't need to. Our pediatrician told me that it happens a lot--especially when a child has a tighter one anyway and isn't a big deal. She said occasionally they clip kids because of teeth issues eventually so this saved us from that possibility (not that I think that was likely anyway). My son had skin hanging down but as it healed it shriveled up I guess. Not noticeable and no problems. His physical therapist at the time also told me that it happens a lot.


----------



## lactivist

Thanks so much. He woke up briefly seemed okay and then nursed back to sleep. It is going to be a long night since he is taking such a late nap. I am just glad it isn't bleeding and none of his teeth are chipped. Thanks again for answering.
Wendi


----------



## Cardinal

BTDT. I went to the ER with my son with this happened and there wasn't anything they could do. I did follow up with his ENT and she looked at it to be sure there was not any damage or problems. I hope your little one is okay!


----------



## talk de jour

If it's not bleeding and nothing else is damaged, there's nothing they can do.


----------



## MamasBoys

Just saw this, sorry I'm a little late.

My son has a frenulum that the dentist says will definitely tear, because it moves down between his 2 front teeth. The dentist said that when it tears, after a fall or a bump, it will bleed HEAVILY. He says it looks really terrible, way worse than it actually is. In my experience, the same is true of lips. They just bleed and bleed and bleed. But mouth owies heal super fast!!


----------



## northwoods1995

I just saw this too...my friend's DD did this at about 13mos...she said the amount of blood was super scary but her DD healed just fine with no problems at all---it looked a lot scarier than it really was apparently.








mama!! I would freak out too I am sure!!


----------



## hottmama

This happened to my littlest about a month ago-- I looked it up online and found that there is nothing they can do and it might actually prevent speech and teeth problems. It bled a ton, but he's fine. It was pretty scary!


----------



## wendy1221

If it makes you feel better, this happened to me in high school and it didn't hurt at all, it just bled a TON. I still have a little flap of skin.


----------



## AugustineM

Yep, it is really common. Our ped said that our ds will probably have this happen to him at some point, and that it bleeds a lot, but just to apply ice and pressure.

GL!!


----------



## wife&mommy

ouch! i am glad to read about this in case it ever happens to us. glad your ds is fine.


----------



## lactivist

Thanks! I was sure glad to have such great responses so quickly. It was very scary but resolved quickly and he is totally fine today. The amazing power of breastmilk at work.








Wendi


----------



## ewe+lamb

Mouth injuries are notorisly (sp!







) bad for bleeding! My son put his teeth through his tongue (it was attached I had to lift his tongue off his teeth) it bled loads and (we were at the health centre at the time) the health visitor ran off and got some sugar (yes that awful refined stuff) and gave him a spoonful and the bleeding stopped almost immediately - don't ask me why but it did, in a moment of panic we often don't remember these things but thought it maybe worthwhile mentioning.
Hope you're wee one is healing well.


----------



## TabbyK

Another one who's BTDT. Gosh that's scary too, with the amount of blood! We took DS to the dr, who spent maybe all of 3 sec looking at it, commented that he sees this at least once a day, and that DS was fine. LOL! Our only concern had been loose teeth, but the dr said just give him soft stuff for a day if they seemed loose and he'd be fine (which of course he was!). ((Hugs!))

K.


----------



## shiningpearl

DH's neice had this happen and we are just waiting for it to happen to DD. Her's is attached really low, and most kids will accidently do it before they are two. There's nothing to do, unless it really tears all the way there are no worries.


----------



## Cruella_DeVille

3 out of my 4 children have ripped theirs. I took my first to emergency and was told that nothing could be done and that, despite the blood, there really was nothing to worry about. Then years later (my first 2 are just about 5 years apart), it happened to my second and then many more years, my third (he's a decade younger than #2) ... I had a thought that he may actually not rip his until it happened. Now I'm just waiting for my youngest to follow suit.

I'm starting to think that it's some strange unconscious rite of passage for my children







!


----------



## albertome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactivist*
> 
> I x-posted this in Health and Healing
> 
> My son is 12 years old and ripped his frulem in is top gum i m scared it billed for 15min but you can see the hole can this be stitched please help


----------

